# Joke



## Andy (Nov 20, 2009)

If you pushed your own naked clone off the top of a tall building, would it be: 

A) murder? 

B) suicide? or 

C) simply making an obscene clone fall?


:huh: :hmm: :nah:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't believe no one has had the courage to guess... 

I'm gonna say C.


----------



## Andy (Nov 20, 2009)

lol I knew YOU would get it! :goodjob:


----------



## Jackie (Nov 21, 2009)

I like that one:lol:


----------



## Fiver (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------

